# Jeep Liberty Towing Capacity



## nlbslb

I would like to know if a 2007 Jeep Liberty will tow a 19' Surveyor by Forest River. From what I can find a Jeep Liberty has a towing capacity of 3500 lbs. The camper I mentioned has a dry weight of 2790 lbs. The numbers look good, but has anyone had experience with a similar combination? Thanks.


----------



## happiestcamper

First off, :welcome: welcome aboard!

The towing capacity of a vehicle is lessened with extra weight in the vehicle. The manufacturer uses the weight of the vehicle plus one driver at 170 pounds, and subtracts that from the amount of weight the vehicle can move down the road. If you weigh more than 170, if you add passengers, if you add cargo, subtract all that weight from the 3500.

Now you have the dry capacity at 2790 - and they do mean dry. That means no propane, no fresh water, nothing in either waste tank. That also means no sheets, pillows, blankets, sleeping bags, food, drinks, games, outside chairs, etc.

And usually that dry weight doesn't include options for the trailer - which may include air conditioner, microwave, stove top, etc.

In my opinion (and from experience), you're too close on this one. My trailer has a dry weight of 3070. The first thing I tried towing with was a '93 Explorer, rated at 3500. I could go 45-50 on flat surfaces, which required me letting it rest every hour. Any bridge we encountered was no fun at all, as I could see the temperature gauge start to rise up each one, and I was lucky if I was still going 25 by the time we got to the crest. Since then, I still have the trailer, and we're on our second Suburban (and added another kid since then). The first Suburban was rated at 5500, the second at 6500, and neither has had any problems pulling.


----------



## nlbslb

Thank you for the input. do you think a weight distribution hitch would make it possible, or you would still be leary of pulling this combination?


----------



## bighabsfan11

The WDH will reduce some of the sway you'd encounter, but it's the transmission, frame and engine (along with your gearing) that determine the pulling capacity.

I'm in agreement, this is way too close. For the liberty, you're probably looking at something under 15 feet (most likely a popup or ultralightweight).

A little tip - don't listen to the people selling the trailer. As their job is to make the sale, they'll tell you you'll be OK, when in fact, you may not be.

I made that mistake with a Chevy Trailblazer, with 5900 pounds capacity and a 4600 pound (dry) trailer. It moved, but it was tough on the truck. I now own (who knows for how long - damn economy) a 2500 HD Diesel Truck, with about 3 times that towing capacity. More than enough.

Good luck! And, welcome!:10220:


----------



## happiestcamper

A WDH only re-distributes the weight to all tires, relieving the rear axle. You may be able to increase the hitch weight you're allowed, but you're still stuck with the 3500 limit. If you get a bigger vehicle, still get the WDH - makes it better when towing.


----------



## nlbslb

Ok, let me post another scenario with maybe a little more detail. I could keep the liberty and find a camper that is 2500 lbs or less? Still get a WDH and would probably be ok? Also, let me say that my wife will NOT camp anywhere that does not have sewer/water hook ups, so I will never be towing with full tanks. Also, for the next 5-7 years i will not be going more than an hour or two away as that is probably all i can stand with my daughter riding along . therefore, I shouldn't get into too big of hills just a hundred miles or so away from Mobile, AL. With all that said, please don't just agree with me because it sounds like I want you too . I don't have any experience towing a camper (except for my brother n laws rig up to Talladega - a 32' Surveyor by forest river pulled with an F-250 turbo dually with the bully dog, now THAT is a towin machine, cruise on 70 and listen to the turbo wind up. That F-250 doesn't even know the camper is back there, but I digress). Anyways, would you personally feel safe with a camper 2500 lbs or less pulled by a liberty. Thanks.


----------



## happiestcamper

Mind you, I'm not an expert, but that sounds okay to me.


----------



## bighabsfan11

I think it would be cool...with the WDH, and get a sway bar (or two - one on each side). The Liberty is fairly light, and in any windy conditions, you may get blown right off the road.

So...

2500 Lbs or less,
WDH
Sway Bar set-up.

And, if the trailer has electric brakes, get a brake controller installed. That'll help, too.

Enjoy!

PS - I'm no expert, either...just my recommendations.


----------



## roadhouse

I thought the Liberty's with the 3.7L V6 had a tow rating of 5000lbs.


----------

